# [SOLVED] Adjust the Brightness in Media Player Classic



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

How do you adjust the brightness in media player classic?
I tried googling it first,
And I was told something about it being easier to adjust brightness if the file is an MPEG file.
Or something about only being able to adjust the brightness if you have an nVidia video card.
But what if the file is an AVI, or MKV file and you don't have nVidia?
One website said:
View > Options > Miscellaneous > And there's your brightness slider.
Well my slider is there, but it's stuck at "0" and I can't adjust it any higher.










I installed MPC with Combined Community Codec Pack,
and so ffdshow is decrypting or decoding or whater you wanna call it.
Here is the options when i right click on ffdshow video decoder:


----------

